# tb scar



## tre (Jun 16, 2013)

hello everybdy.. I hav a job offer for dubai and i am a food handler professionally. I suffered from t.b when I was of 2yrs and now its inactive but when ever I remove my xray it shows previous scar in my left chest. I hav done all they tests like tuberculin.ecr,cbc and all r negative except the xray report which shows a scar. So can anyone tell me what are the chances of getting the visa clearance. I have told all my previous medical history to the employer and have all the required negative medical reports.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

tre said:


> hello everybdy.. I hav a job offer for dubai and i am a food handler professionally. I suffered from t.b when I was of 2yrs and now its inactive but when ever I remove my xray it shows previous scar in my left chest. I hav done all they tests like tuberculin.ecr,cbc and all r negative except the xray report which shows a scar. So can anyone tell me what are the chances of getting the visa clearance. I have told all my previous medical history to the employer and have all the required negative medical reports.


Do a search here in the forum as this topic has been discussed extensively but from what I read on those threads it seems like people often get denied visas due to TB scarring even if their works are not on the food/medical etc fields. I am quite surprised that the employer knows about your TB scars and has still offered you the job since they should know that getting you a visa will be quite difficult.


----------

